# Linux Desktop Email Client - What folks are loving lately.



## drmike (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone with high volumes of email, multiple accounts, etc. and on Linux Desktop feeling good about any mail clients lately?

What are you using and tolerating for a mail client?

I am trying to step away from Thunderbird and derivatives as continues to be memory horrors with it when connecting to IMAP Gmail account (yeah I know Google and all, not my call other folks refuse to move off of it).

Thunderbird derivative Icedove under Debian chews up gigabytes of RAM.   It is outrageous. Been going on for multiple years now.



> adminis+  9302  0.5 49.6 3856856 1983064 ?     Sl   Nov24  45:16 icedove


----------



## William (Nov 30, 2014)

Apple Mail.

EDIT: Thunderbird


----------



## drmike (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone using Geary?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 30, 2014)

I just use Mutt....


----------



## Imam86 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm using combination of Icedove and Mail Notification in Debian Wheezy with Mate DE.
So I opened Icedove only when I get a notification.


----------



## bizzard (Nov 30, 2014)

Thunderbird here too, with Calender, Task and Contact plugins. Its easy to have a single setup which syncs with my ownCloud contacts and mail. The memory usage has been high, but to get rid of that, I archive old unwanted mails and keep them out of Thunderbird and uses the web client, whenever I need to search for older mails.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 1, 2014)

I moved to web front ends.

Thunderbird is too old, Geary Mail too young and Evolution too fat.

If you only work with plain emails try Claws Mail - straightforward email gui client.


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

I just booted Lubuntu up to test it and they have on live-cd an email client called:

Sylpheed

Currently under active development and out of Japan.

http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/

I like that it out of the box doesn't render HTML emails.  Those tend to be fortified with spyware, logging and other nasty crap. 

So far low on RAM consumption loading up common pig box that breaks Thunderbird derivatives with mass RAM.

How much less RAM?

1000     30630  3.8  2.7 170364 112068 ?       Sl   03:13   0:31 sylpheed

compared to:

adminis+  9302  0.5 49.6 3856856 1983064 ?     Sl   Nov24  45:16 icedove


----------



## Mid (Dec 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> Anyone using Geary?


I am using Trojita and just now I installed Geary. Thanks for that.

I am/was satisfied with trojita so far (except no 2nd imap a/c)

trojita too doesn't display external images by default, and show only text version first, etc 

(or have settings for it)

Currently both running with 1(same) imap account (geary just installed and started) and,

geary: 55 MB RSS

trojita: 65 MB RSS

Anyway you can have one a/c with trojita and another one with geary.

On last setup (chakra linux I think), I think it was claws mail and it too was fine for me.

I don't have huge mailboxes of course (I delete unnecessary mails often)


----------



## Wintereise (Dec 1, 2014)

Thunderbird, regardless of platform has served me well.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Dec 1, 2014)

Love Mail.app (Apple Mail). Along similar lines by the Elementary OS team for Linux is Geary Mail.



Lightweight, looks good, minimal interface that puts your e-mails in the spotlight.


----------



## Mid (Dec 1, 2014)

Geary doesn't start for me now (asks for password but doesn't accept it). Don't know whats the problem.

But, now I know that trojita has an undocumented cmdline option to use a different settings.

trojita --profile home

trojita --profile work

(when a profile is first used, it starts with fresh settings)

using this way, you can have multiple accounts


----------



## drmike (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish folks would purge mailboxes, would make things much easier.  But nature of the work here requires retention for long haul.

Archiving elsewhere is an option but more complexity and people want everything in one place.  

Nice to see some other email clients mentioned.


----------



## sv01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sylpheed, Thunderbird, and geary use similiar amount of memory for multiple account.

My test bed : 2 Gmail, 3 IMAP (Dovecot/Postfix), 1 Yahoo, 2 Outlook


----------



## raj (Dec 1, 2014)

CLI=mutt


X=icedove


http=Hastymail2


android=K-9 Mail


----------



## TierNet (Dec 2, 2014)

I am using Thunderbird as well... will try out Geary for a change.


----------



## bigcat (Dec 3, 2014)

Evolution 

Migrated from Thunderbird due to memory problem


----------

